

The End of HDD? Samsung Debuts a 3.2TB PCIe SSD Card - wf
http://www.itworld.com/article/2694877/storage/the-end-of-hdd--samsung-debuts-a-3-2tb-pcie-ssd-card.html

======
gjvc
Technology revolutions, and the fates of companies involved in them are very
much how Ernest Hemingway described how he went bankrupt "two ways -- first
gradually, then suddenly." I am reminded of that reading this article.

~~~
astrodust
It's like how digital cameras took over and killed off film. It took a while,
at first there was no comparison, but eventually it became almost impossible
to source film at all.

